# UHMW Plastic



## RayHeinrich (May 26, 2007)

were can I get blank piece of UHMW to make jigs and fixtures?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Peachtree

K-mac


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Also try Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware

Nicolas


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

'Greetings Ray and welcome to the forum, We are here to serve you.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's another good place: McMaster-Carr


----------



## Eric Nelson (Jul 19, 2005)

*UHMW Suppliers*

Try Garland Manufacturing -- they extrude UHMW in a bunch of different shapes and profiles.


----------



## nevbob (Jan 23, 2009)

I get mine at Grainger. They have almost any size, and thickness you need


----------



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

For small amounts : Walmart or Target. White plastic cutting boards are often UHMW or HDPE. Both work very well.


----------

